
Random failures in compiled LuaJIT code - luu
http://www.freelists.org/post/luajit/Random-failures-in-compiled-code
======
corsix
For reference, this has been fixed in LuaJIT master (with an instruction
length decoder).

~~~
neomantra
Also notable is that it was discovered by the community, discussed by the
community, and fixed by the community (thanks @corsix for that and your other
patches!).

I think there was a concern that when Mike Pall stepped away from LuaJIT that
its stability would be jeopardized. But clearly, people are getting their
hands dirty and Mike is still around to review and merge the results.

------
ludamad
I've had to randomly turn off optimizations in LuaJIT until my code worked
before. Hopefully the community will be able to continue the quality work.

